# Are BLAZERS Wood Pellets worth the price?



## hotdawg (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, looking for some advice on pellet and pricing.  I need another ton or so to burn for the really cold nights in New England.  A local dealer just got some Blazers in but at $335 a ton, that seems expensive.  I have yet to break the $300 mark for pellets and not sure if I want to but the dealer swears up and down they are the "best pellet" ever!  Are they really worth the extra money?  Or should I just stick to the Okies or Barefoots, which are a little less $$$.  I would like something that burns very hot and less ash and clinkers.  HELP!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 19, 2011)

I liked the Blazers, I'll agree they are a clean-high heat pellet. But $335 is hard to swallow. I'm frugal so?????? 

Like any pellet I suggest a trial of them. See if they are all that in your stove.


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess the shipping is why they are so expensive.  We've been getting them for about $210/ton out here right now.  Try some bags before you commit is my advice, then decide if they are worth it or not.  There is no way I'd pay that for them though...I'd bet Okies are probably as hot.


----------



## checkthisout (Dec 19, 2011)

Holy Crap! We get the same thing here for $209.00 a ton, last year they were $187.00 per ton. 

Give a few bags a try and let us know what you think. We want to know what you East Coasties think of our Doug Fir pellets.

$335.00, I would say no, they are not worth it. That's Crack Cocaine prices!


----------



## hotdawg (Dec 19, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with being frugal.  I'm the same way which is why I can't commit to the Blazers.  Just paranoid all the "hot" pellets will sell out and I'll be stuck with just the shoulder pellets to get through the cold winter.  Wife said only one more ton so I want to make it a good one!  I'm currently burning Spruce Pointes which I like a lot but unfortunately sold out right now.  The Blazers are at such a premium I was just wondering if they are really that much better in terms of burn or if its truly for the shipping.  If that's the case, I should be just as happy with a ton of Barefoot or Okies.  I'm testing Barefoots tonight so that might be a contender.


----------



## checkthisout (Dec 19, 2011)

hotdawg said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with being frugal.  I'm the same way which is why I can't commit to the Blazers.  Just paranoid all the "hot" pellets will sell out and I'll be stuck with just the shoulder pellets to get through the cold winter.  Wife said only one more ton so I want to make it a good one!  I'm currently burning Spruce Pointes which I like a lot but unfortunately sold out right now.  The Blazers are at such a premium I was just wondering if they are really that much better in terms of burn or if its truly for the shipping.  If that's the case, I should be just as happy with a ton of Barefoot or Okies.  I'm testing Barefoots tonight so that might be a contender.



Try a few bags of the blazers, just for our sake. 

They are certainly not worth $335.00 but they do have to be shipped 3000 miles to your location. Perhaps if you could get them for around $280.00 a ton or so?


----------



## imacman (Dec 19, 2011)

WAY too much $$, IMO.


----------



## magentaman (Dec 19, 2011)

It amazes me they would truck them that far. The cost of shipping is going to add a cool $100.00+ per ton. 

You guys on the east coast have to have some high quality pellet options for less money?


----------



## imacman (Dec 19, 2011)

magentaman said:
			
		

> .....You guys on the east coast have to have some high quality pellet options for less money?



Cubex, Turmans, Okanagans, Hamers, Spruce Pointe and a couple more.


----------



## hotdawg (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay okay, I'm safely off the ledge.  I'll just stick to the "local" pellets with more reasonable prices.  I thought maybe these Blazers were magic pellets for that price.  I guess I'll pass on them this season.  There's still a few good pellets I haven't try yet.  Still in search for that perfect pellet to burn in my stove.  So far, Spruce Pointes are the best and Clear Choice was very good too.  I'm starting Barefoots tonight.  I might just grab a ton of those and call it a season.  I'm getting way too wrapped up in this quest for the perfect pellet.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## checkthisout (Dec 19, 2011)

magentaman said:
			
		

> It amazes me they would truck them that far. The cost of shipping is going to add a cool $100.00+ per ton.
> 
> You guys on the east coast have to have some high quality pellet options for less money?



I am thinking they are shipped by rail, not truck.


----------



## checkthisout (Dec 19, 2011)

hotdawg said:
			
		

> Okay okay, I'm safely off the ledge.  I'll just stick to the "local" pellets with more reasonable prices.  I thought maybe these Blazers were magic pellets for that price.  I guess I'll pass on them this season.  There's still a few good pellets I haven't try yet.  Still in search for that perfect pellet to burn in my stove.  So far, Spruce Pointes are the best and Clear Choice was very good too.  I'm starting Barefoots tonight.  I might just grab a ton of those and call it a season.  I'm getting way too wrapped up in this quest for the perfect pellet.  Thanks for all the replies.



No you're not!

Buy a few bags and tell us what you think compared to others in your smorgasboard of a stash you got there!

Tell me the name of the store, I'll pay for a few bags and have them waiting in will-call for you.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 19, 2011)

Checkthisout said:
			
		

> We want to know what you East Coasties think of our Doug Fir pellets..........



Love them, But by the time we get them shipped out here, It kills the price. 

Most of the SPF pellets we get are from BC and they are more affordable. Our 100% Oak pellets are really good. So we do have some nice stuff out here! But them doug firs are something else all together. ;-) And the ones we get aren't the best you have. Bear Mountains would make us drool!


----------



## hotdawg (Dec 20, 2011)

Haven't jumped on the Blazers yet but still very tempted.  I lugged home 25 bags of Barefoots yesterday.  Was in the process of unloading when the wife drove up!  So BUSTED  I was in shutoff mode but was hoping to sneak more pellets in before she came home from work but she came home 2 HOURS early!  Damn the holiday season and shopping schedules!   Needless to say, not happy with me.  So, long story short, I was thinking in my travels today I might accidentally stop by Robbins and pick up some bags of Blazers to try.  They have a limit of ten bags.  Think that's enough for trial run?  It's kind of pricey!

Also, the BAREFOOTS are awesome!  Loving the heat and clean burn!  Thanks Jay for all your reviews.  I was thinking about laminating your Wood Pellet Comparison chart and posting it in every vehicle we have in case I drive by pellet places and forget which are the great performers.  LOL.


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Dec 21, 2011)

I love Blazer pellets, Home Depot stocks them. I pay $ 4.47 per bag.


----------



## Major91 (Dec 21, 2011)

You getting your pellets from Robbins in Oxford?

If they have any Turmans left i would grab them instead of Blazers IMO...........much cleaner pellet and burns crazy good!


----------



## hotdawg (Dec 21, 2011)

I picked up 10 bags of the Turmans to try.  Only ten bags because that's their limit.  I haven't burned them yet but if they are anything like the Barefoots, then I'll be very happy.  The Barefoots were crazy hot with very little ash.  Home Depot near me only stocks Stove Chow and Maine's Choice.  Nothing like Blazers.


----------



## Major91 (Dec 21, 2011)

hotdawg said:
			
		

> I picked up 10 bags of the Turmans to try.  Only ten bags because that's their limit.  I haven't burned them yet but if they are anything like the Barefoots, then I'll be very happy.  The Barefoots were crazy hot with very little ash.  Home Depot near me only stocks Stove Chow and Maine's Choice.  Nothing like Blazers.



You will enjoy the Turmans.........excellent quality..........


----------

